# Microsoft boicotta a tal punto?

## mtto

 :Question:   Forse sono [OT] ma vorrei porre alla vostra attenzione questo fatto:

Ho un account Hotmail che regolarmente controllo sia sotto Win XP che sotto Gentoo. Mi capita che con Internet Explorer la navigazione risulta normale, mentre con Konqueror o Mozilla è moooooolto più lenta e spesso le pagine non finiscono il caricamento. Tutto questo non accade con altri siti le cui pagine vengono caricate quasi sempre più velocemente sotto Gentoo.

Ne sapete qualcosa? Non credo dipenda da impostazioni sbagliate nei navigatori sotto Gentoo, perchè tutto è regolare (anzi migliore   :Very Happy:  ) navigando lontano da siti Microsoft...

ciao

----------

## shev

 *mtto wrote:*   

> Ne sapete qualcosa?

 

Premesso che non uso quasi mai hotmail, cmq provando a navigarci adesso con firebird non ho notato nulla di strano o rallentamenti di sorta, non diversi da altri almeno. Imho si tratta più dei soliti problemi di siti creati per explorer senza rispettare a pieno gli standard (se non quelli M$), purtroppo ce ne sono parecchi, anche non microsoft.

----------

## SteelRage

Sul fatto che IE non rispetti gli standard?

M'è capitato recentemete di parlare con un webmaster... E mi ha detto esattamente il contrario...

E cioè che IE rispetta gli standard del W3C... 

Mentre Mozilla no. (mi ha fatto gli esempi per la gestione dei plugin di flash, shockweave, etc etc)

Gecko, il motore di Mozilla, secondo lui, è un "bestione", mal progettato e impossibile da "mantenere".

è a causa di questo che, sempre secondo lui, la Netscape ha preferito rilasciarlo come Opensource... Ed è per lo stesso motivo che la AOL ha preferito accantonare definitivamente Netscape ed "abbracciare" Explorer... Nonostante la concorrenza con MS, infatti, gli costava di meno che continuare a cercare di "raccapezzare" l'engine di Mozillone. 

Spero di non passare troppo per troll con queste affermazioni... A suo tempo avevo controllato su alcuni link per vedere se ciò che mi aveva detto il mio amico corrispondeva + o - al vero...

E, per quanto riguarda l'aderenza agli standard... Devo dire che mi aveva convinto. 

Ora non ho tempo di mettermi a cercare link su google, ma basta guardare anche il sito di mozilla.org per capire che, effettivamente, per quanto riguarda l'aderenza agli standard... ci sono dei problemini-ini-oni... (tipo quello per la gestione dei plugin)

E poi... leggendo la roadmap per lo sviluppo di Mozillone...

Si vede che c'è anche secondo loro la necessità di rivedere le modalità di sviluppo di Gecko...

Questa cosa mi ha dato parecchio da riflettere...

Specie se la uniamo al fatto che Konqueror (che è un progetto decisamente + recente di Mozilla) non è basato su Gecko, ma sulle Kdelibs (khtml? scusate, ma nn me ne intendo troppo... so' niubbo io!)... Che sono un progetto relativamente giovane... E scritto da zero... 

E che, sempre konqueror, "renderizza" le pagine web decisamente meglio di mozillone... E che aderisce meglio agli standard...

Probabilmente sbaglio (in quanto ammetto di non avere una sufficiente conoscenza e competenza su questi fatti), ma credo che dobbiamo un attimino rivedere alcuni dei nostri "punti fermi" riguardo al alcuni baluardi dell'opensource... Come il buon Mozillone...

Altrimenti si rischia di avere le "fette di prosciutto sugli occhi" quando MS "surclassa" un prodotto Opensource  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mtto wrote:*   

> Mi capita che con Internet Explorer la navigazione risulta normale, mentre con Konqueror o Mozilla è moooooolto più lenta e spesso le pagine non finiscono il caricamento.

 

Purtroppo questa e' una realta', se si usa qualcosa di differente da IE hotmail risulta molto rallentato. A questo pero' sii puo' ovviare con konqueror (in MozillaFirebird non ho trovato) basta che vai sotto "Setting --> Browser Identification". A questo punto fai New... e associ al sito hotmail.com il browser IE. Praticamente konqueror fa finta di essere IE e vedrai che la pagina verra' caricata normalmente.

EDIT: devi settare il browser Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)

----------

## shev

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> M'è capitato recentemete di parlare con un webmaster... E mi ha detto esattamente il contrario...

 

Ma che explorer rispetti gli standard può anche essere, non discuto su questo. Probabilmente mi sono espresso male. Il problema è che M$ questi standard li estende a proprio uso e consumo, sbattendosene se in questo modo va a creare problemi agli altri. Quindi molti siti fanno uso di queste "estensioni" M$, non appartenenti allo standard, facendo si che molti altri browser abbiano poi problemi nel renderizzare le varie pagine, visto che "poverini" si sono limitati ad implementare gli standard reali e non le estensioni discutibili di M$. Senza contare la facilità di explorer nel digerire errori e codice mal scritto, impigrendo i webmaster e creando l'abitudine a scrivere pessimo codice che explorer tanto poi leggerà cmq, gli altro un po' meno...

Capirai a questo punto che explorer rispetta si gli standard, ma il problema subentra quando a questi standard aggiunge cose proprie o una tolleranza eccessiva.

My 2-imho cents

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma che explorer rispetti gli standard può anche essere

 

No su questo non sono proprio d'accordo. Prima di tutto explore non rispetta tutti gli standard perche' non tutte le norme w3c sono applicabili a IE. Inoltre mi e' gia' capitato di vedere tabelle non chiuse ed explorer che ovvia a questo invece di dare errore. Non mi ricordo piu' bene cosa d'altro non andava ma sono certo che non rispetta proprio tutto. Comunque questa critica non si rivolge solo a IE ma a tutti i browser perche' c'e' sempre qualcosa che non va. Devo pero' anche ammettere che fare un browser non e' la cosa piu' semplice.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   Ma che explorer rispetti gli standard può anche essere 
> 
> No su questo non sono proprio d'accordo

 

Infatti non ho detto che li rispetta, ho detto che può anche rispettarli, ma il problema non è questo. Sono le estensioni agli standard, la tolleranza agli errori... le cose che ho detto sopra e che hai ribadito anche tu  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

Ad esempio IE non rispetta gli standard CSS per centrare le tabelle.

Anche konqueror non è sempre corretto, ad esempio i bottoni del tipo <button></button> non li renderizza correttamente (vengono dei salami lunghi e alti), si deve sempre usare <input type="button">.

Bella forza, ci credo che AOL ha smesso di usare Netscape, è stata praticamente acquistata da Microsoft!

Poi che mozilla sia più pesante di explorer non è dimostrabile. Explorer sembra più leggero perchè è integrato nell'OS e quindi è perennemente in memoria, mentre mozilla deve essere caricato tutto da zero. Non sono paragonabili.

Plugin: ma gli ActiveX sono standard W3c? non mi pare proprio.

(sinceramente, adoro come Mozilla renderizza le pagine, seguito da Konqueror. Explorer e Opera proprio non mi piacciono...)

P.S. non sapevo che il sistema dei plugin fosse sotto standard w3c, e poi quello di Microsoft non è tutto copiato?

----------

## randomaze

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> P.S. non sapevo che il sistema dei plugin fosse sotto standard w3c, e poi quello di Microsoft non è tutto copiato?

 

Mi sembra che ci sia EOLAS che ha fatto (e vinto) una causa in merito alla gestione dei plugin... e il w3c si é espresso in merito dicendo "quel brevetto sarà la rovina del web" o qualcosa di simile.

----------

## SteelRage

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi che mozilla sia più pesante di explorer non è dimostrabile. Explorer sembra più leggero perchè è integrato nell'OS e quindi è perennemente in memoria, mentre mozilla deve essere caricato tutto da zero. Non sono paragonabili. 
> 
> Plugin: ma gli ActiveX sono standard W3c? non mi pare proprio. 

 

Uhm... calma... Non mi riferivo al fatto che Mozilla sia + o - pesante di Explorer (di trollate di 'sto tipo ce ne sono a decine in giro per i forum   :Twisted Evil:  )...

Io mi riferivo al fatto che pare il "codice" di Gecko non sia il massimo della limpidezza (quindi di difficile manutenzione ed estendibilità) e che, probabilmente, ciò è causato o da un codice di base fatto "male" o da una "migliorabile" organizzazione nello sviluppo. (e non vado oltre, perchè, purtroppo, non ho le competenze tecniche per approfondire questo punto)

gli active X non sono standard w3c, però il modo in cui il browser "chiama" i plugin sì (infatti, se vai sul sito di mozilla, vedi che la funzione parent -o come si chiama- non funziona come dovrebbe... e, quindi, è proposta la "sintassi" da usare con Mozilla... Che non è compatibile con IE e col w3c, appunto).

l'amico webmaster di cui vi parlavo sopra, poi, non si riferiva alla "qualità" del rendering (mi sa che mi sono spiegato male), ma faceva constatare che, fra i browser in circolazione che ha provato, IE risulta essere quello che più rispetta gli standard w3c...

Ed ha inoltre il pregio che riesce a leggere perfettamente le pagine create con dreamweaver et similia... Cosa non vera per quanto riguarda Mozilla/Netscape...

E credo che (senza animare commenti sulla "preparazione" media dei webaster in giro per il mondo... altrimenti scadiamo nel flame   :Wink:  ) per un webmaster sia una bella comodità  :Laughing: 

----------

## bsolar

Peccato per qualche piccolo bug nel simpatico browser, esempio:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;[ln];833786

Leggetvi la sezione su come ovviare ai link maligni...  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> ...IE risulta essere quello che più rispetta gli standard w3c...

 

Io qua ho ancora qualche dubbio.

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> Ed ha inoltre il pregio che riesce a leggere perfettamente le pagine create con dreamweaver et similia... 

 

Non saprei se sia un pregio.

Queste sono le mie idee e solo mie.

----------

## Sparker

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *SteelRage wrote:*   Ed ha inoltre il pregio che riesce a leggere perfettamente le pagine create con dreamweaver et similia...  
> 
> Non saprei se sia un pregio.
> ...

 

Sono d'accordo. Se fosse per me i browser dovrebbero rifiutarsi di renderizzare schifezze.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xlyz

gia', soprattutto i contenuti con cui non sono d'accordo   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Sono d'accordo. Se fosse per me i browser dovrebbero rifiutarsi di renderizzare schifezze. 

 

Esatto, è quello che dicevo sopra. Non è un pregio (imho) che explorer si legga senza problemi ogni tipo di codice zeppo di errori, mal scritto o non conforme agli standard. Tutt'altro. In questo modo si favorisce chi scrive pessimo codice e si porta lo sviluppatore ad essere pigro e superficiale; in proporzione quello che fa windows con l'utente medio.

Quindi non prendiamo come metro di giudizio questo elemento, perchè non è poi così utile e valido...

----------

## xlyz

ragazzi non scherziamo

per l'utente medio avere un browser che comunque visualizza la pagina e' un plus, non un difetto

gli interessa quello che c'e' nella pagina, non il codice con cui è stata formattata

che direste se la vostra macchina funzionasse solo su strade perfettamente asfaltate, o le lampadine di casa vostra smettessero di funzionare alla minima variazione di tensione?

mai provato a fare ricerche su un motore che non supportano un po' di logica fuzzy?

le macchine sono binarie, ma l'uomo ha logiche diverse

per lui non c'è il giusto/sbagliato, ma solo l'abbastanza (buono/comprensibile/ecc.)

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> ragazzi non scherziamo
> 
> per l'utente medio avere un browser che comunque visualizza la pagina e' un plus, non un difetto
> 
> 

 

Infatti io non parlo dell'utente medio. Si stava parlando di un determinato prodotto a livello tecnico. Inoltre si diceva che questo esseer di bocca buona danneggia lo sviluppatore e le sue capacità, non l'utente finale.

Che all'utente finale va bene tutto basta che funzioni è un altro discorso  :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Che all'utente finale va bene tutto basta che funzioni è un altro discorso 

 

se linux vuole uscire dal ghetto forse bisognerebbe ricordarsene più spesso   :Wink: 

----------

## mtto

Ragazzi, questo "subject" (si dice così??) l'ho iniziato io ed è andato molto al di là delle mie intenzioni (volevo solo sapere se c'erano delle impostazioni da fare sui miei due navigatori Linux x andare più i fretta!!!!!).

Sono molto contento perchè si impara di più qua sbattendo la testa contro qualche ostacolo che in anni e anni di windows-pappa-pronta-vai-che-funziona!!!

Per me questo "subject" è davvero interessante!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SteelRage

bsolar scrisse:

 *Quote:*   

> Peccato per qualche piccolo bug nel simpatico browser, esempio:
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;[ln];833786
> 
> Leggetvi la sezione su come ovviare ai link maligni... 

 

sì, vabbè... Ma non parlavo di qualità del browser, robustezza, etc etc (sappiamo tutti che IE è una macchina da schermate blu - hangs - crash - exploits e affini)...

Ci sarebbero un sacco di cose da dire... Ma io mi riferivo al "rispetto degli standard W3C"...

E mi trovo con 2 "schieramenti": quello dei linari che dice che mozillone li rispetta ed IE no...

e quello dei Webmaster... che mi dice il contrario...

Non so a chi credere :°(

----------

## cerri

Alla faccia degli standard.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;294714

----------

## randomaze

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che direste se la vostra macchina funzionasse solo su strade perfettamente asfaltate, o le lampadine di casa vostra smettessero di funzionare alla minima variazione di tensione?
> 
> 

 

Qui non si parla della macchina ma di chi ha fatto la strada!!!

Non penso che il fatto che tutti abbiano una panda sia una buona giustificazione per non aggiustare le strade   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xlyz

se parli del browser parli della macchina, non della strada   :Wink: 

e cmq non è pensabile che *tutte* le strade siano sempre *perfettamente* asfaltate

----------

## SteelRage

dunque, è stato fatto notare che explorer rispetta si gli standard, ma il problema subentra quando a questi standard aggiunge cose proprie o una tolleranza eccessiva.

bè....il w3c ha creato un nuovo standard, l'xhtml, proprio per ovviare a questo.

prova a programmare con errori e col cazzo che explorer te lo passa. con l'xml non puoi sgarrare e inevitabilmente con l'xhtml.

dreamweaver supporta l'xhtml.

del resto bisognerebbe dimenticarsi dell'html e passare all'xhtml.

ma il problema è che con explorer o senza explorer... i webmaster sono sempre cmq pigri, perchè già logorati dal dover scrivere codice due volte per due browser diversi (ogni volta che si deve scrivere una funzione in javascript, va fatta 2 volte, una per explorer ed una per Mozilla. come esempio "eclatante" mi è stato fatto quello della gestione via js degli stili di layer e dei DOM - ma ammetto che per me è terreno sconosciuto  :Very Happy: )

Per quanto riguarda javascript, solo l'ultimo (gli ultimi?) Mozilla s'è adattato... Netscape, ad esempio no.

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Non penso che il fatto che tutti abbiano una panda sia una buona giustificazione per non aggiustare le strade  

 

ARGGHH!!! Chi parla male della panda ????   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mettiamola giu' meglio: cos'e' un'auto ? un aggeggio con 4 ruote, un tetto e un motore che ti porti in giro.

Sono le bmw, le lancia, le ferrari, che eccedono lo scopo. Senza considerare che portano via un sacco di spazio di parcheggio, per giunta!

E si finisce a spendere 40 milioni di lire per una smart !

Date retta: la panda (chiunque sia, l'abbia in gloria) é stata un'ottima macchina. Peccato non ne facciano piu'.

Coda   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Alla faccia degli standard.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;294714

 

E il bello é che non danno la soluzione.... perché non c'e' !!!

Coda

----------

## MoEbIuZ

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> Ed [IE] ha inoltre il pregio che riesce a leggere perfettamente le pagine create con dreamweaver et similia... Cosa non vera per quanto riguarda Mozilla/Netscape...

 

Questo non certo però  per particolare impegno dalla MS, casomai per scelte di Macromedia (et simila...) che notano che un 70% dei navigatori usano IE e sono quindi portati a sfruttarne al massimo le peculiarità, anche a scapito della compatibilità. Scelta opinabile ma comprensibile.

Indipendentemente dai fatti io rifletterei sempre sulle 3 E della storia della MS: Embrace, Extend and Extinguish

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ARGGHH!!! Chi parla male della panda ????     
> 
> 

 

Non volevo... perdono....

Ho citato la panda perché so (per esperienza) che é va ovunque... senza farsi problemi. Anche su strade "non standard".

(ma, a differenza di Internet Exploder, non prevede schermate blu)

----------

## neon

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Date retta: la panda (chiunque sia, l'abbia in gloria) é stata un'ottima macchina. Peccato non ne facciano piu'.

 

Felice guidatore di un panda  :Cool:  (del 2000  :Wink: )

Credo che ogni famiglia italiana ne abbia avuta almeno una

----------

## cerri

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Credo che ogni famiglia italiana ne abbia avuta almeno una

 

Purio purio!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yuza

Visto che è stato citato il fatto del cambiamento di browser identification sotto Firebird... La possibilità c'è ma bisogna installarla come un add-on. Basta andare sul sito di Mozilla nella sezione extensions: si scarica una cosetta che si installa da sola in mezzo secondo... et voila!

----------

## MyZelF

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ARGGHH!!! Chi parla male della panda ????
> 
> 

 

Ma stiamo parlando della Seat Panda VIP, vero?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ARGGHH!!! Chi parla male della panda ????     

 

 :Laughing:  Soprattutto non toccatemi quella di Coda, ormai è la nostra vettura ufficiale  :Mr. Green: 

/me altro ex-pandista  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> ARGGHH!!! Chi parla male della panda ????
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ma la SEAT non faceva la Marbella?

(e cmq. 3 LOL sul filmato ci stanno tutti! )

----------

## xlyz

eeeh, ai miei tempi solo dyane o r5

quelle si che erano macchine. altro che sedili ribaltabili   :Cool: 

----------

